# Enchente do Rio Almansor - Montemor ( 01-02-2009 )



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 20:15)

Esta tarde o caudal do Rio Almansor era bastante grande, mas ainda assim estava longe do que foi em tempos... Tirei várias fotos de alguns pontos do curso do Rio.

Porto das Lãs de baixo, por aí passa uma estrada municipal que como é obvio, estava cortada.









Subi a montante do Rio, uns metros mais acima até ao Porto das Lãs de cima:

E mais uma vez a estrada cortada.













Segui para juzante do Rio para o Moinho do Ananil ( onde de verão decorre um festival de verão nas margens do rio e onde vivem lontras em estado selvagem ) aqui galgou as margens.













Segui novamente para juzante, para a Ponte de Alcaçer, na nacional 253 ( Montemor - Comporta )

Para montante:





Para juzante:





Novamente para juzante fui à povoação do Ferro da Agulha.









Aqui ficam dois vídeos ( ver em alta qualidade )



Foi uma bela tarde, pois vi o Rio como à alguns anos não o via, no entanto está longe de outros anos...


----------



## Brigantia (1 Fev 2009 às 20:27)

*Re: Enchente do Rio Almansor - Montemor ( 1-09-2009 )*

Boas fotos e vídeos


----------



## YuRiSsS (1 Fev 2009 às 20:55)

*Re: Enchente do Rio Almansor - Montemor ( 1-02-2009 )*

À tempos que nao via o Rio assim!


----------



## trepkos (1 Fev 2009 às 21:05)

*Re: Enchente do Rio Almansor - Montemor ( 1-02-2009 )*



YuRiSsS disse:


> À tempos que nao via o Rio assim!



Se as previsões se mantiverem, ainda o vamos ver por mais um tempinho


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2009 às 21:38)

*Re: Enchente do Rio Almansor - Montemor ( 1-09-2009 )*

Excelentes foto e videos, de uma enchente 

Com esta chuva toda, já era de esperar que alguns ribeiros, rios, etc. transbordasem


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2009 às 10:34)

Muito boa reportagem! Veremos como os nossos rios irão aguentar os próximos dias...


----------



## actioman (2 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

Bela e refrescante reportagem! 

É sempre impressionante a força da água!

Faltava era vir mais uma boa dose de chuva este mês.


----------

